# NEW XTRail Dci OWNER - HELLO TO EVERYONE- Need Advice



## smallzoo (Jul 9, 2012)

I have just bought a 2004 DCi Sport 136. 118k miles, FSH, 12 months MOT, last service 116k

Its in VGC and is well looked after, the boot including original carpet and spare tyre look like new.

It drove fine on the test run and my wife and I decided to buy it.

I have had lots of cars/4x4's but dont know about the XTrail so I have a number of simple questions :-

1. It goes really well but when you accelerate seems to make a sort of whistling sound ( nowhere near as bad as turbos I have had before )

2. As above but under harsh acceleration it pushes out black smoke..accelerates well though..

The last owner almost since new was a lady owner I was wondering if she potted around and the town and maybe the EGR valve that you guys are always talking about needs cleaning or could it be something worse...

I am NO mechanic so I need someone locally who knows XTrails who could check it out for me and maybe sort the EGR if it needed it

I am based near Sandbach in Cheshire

Thanks and I look forward to contributing to the forum


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*Smokin!*

Good luck getting to the bottom of your smoke problem.
A google search brings up a number of examples of the same issue and how owners eventually solved it. Here is one link:
Solved! » Loss of power and black smoke -- 03 2.2 X-Trail Sport
Mike


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

get some of this through it before you spend, it wont hurt if it does not help the current problem 

i add one of the following every 2-3 months (alternating between them) as we do a lot of short trips it helps keep fuel and exhaust system clear and stops the black smoke syndrome, we also added a K&N air filter to gives us a little more horse power.

Wynns DC3 Diesel Clean 3 Fuel EGR Valve & Turbo System Additive 
Wynns Professional DPF Diesel Particulate Filter Regenerator Cleaner 
Wynns DP3 Diesel Power 3 Chemical Fuel & DPF System Treatment Additive

they are not cheap but do work well.

hope this helps


----------

